# Sacramento CA D&D



## GunnTharr (Mar 28, 2002)

I am moving out to Beale AFB this summer and wondering if there is much of a gaming scene in the Sacramento area for D&D3E.  I'll be looking for an older, old-fashion group to join up with if possible.  Any info is appreciated.


----------



## BluWolf (Mar 29, 2002)

This guy has never played a character past first level and thinks people that play elves are munchkins. He also beleaves that if your character has not been killed by third level you are a munchkin. If you have ever been raised or ressurected, you are a munchkin. If your 10th lvl fighter has a +1 dagger, you are a munchkin.

Oh yeah, he also thinks ability scores should only be rolled using 3D4.


----------



## GunnTharr (Mar 29, 2002)

*Munchkins*

I'll allow 4D4 for stats if you bring over Mountain Dew and Cheetos.


----------



## Raevynn (Apr 1, 2002)

Check out Great Escape Games on Howe in Sacto.  They have ppl that run games at night there.

Raevynn


----------

